# Harrisburg/Lancaster - PA



## jezter6 (Apr 16, 2003)

Looking for gamers or a game in the greater harrisburg and lancaster area. willing to travel up to an hour for a decent game. looking for a group to join, or i will start up my own dead lands game if i can't get in touch with any other groups.

email: alan@neogodless.com

or post here


----------



## jezter6 (May 6, 2003)

*bump*

I was hoping there were a FEW local gamers around that could help hook me up with a game.


----------

